# [Modding] Cooler Master Storm Scout Cabinet – Ramp Walk



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2009)

*Cooler Master Storm Scout Cabinet – Ramp Walk*

My cyborg arm has been itching for a few days due to the lack of the modding for an insanely long time. So, solely to satisfy the inner BuckRodger, I decided to dump my previous cabinet and freshen things up.

I am also a photography hobbyist with a Canon 500D and since spending the whole Diwali snapping fireworks, I wanted to do something different. So, I went with a mod that would look the coolest in pictures  As you may be able to tell, shooting colourful lights is the best kind of photography I like. (Straight LowDown -  See all the pics of this cabinet – slideshow, set)


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2442/4055086984_0504f3bd78.jpg​
Enter Cooler Master Storm Scout (see manufacturer page, video review). I purchased one from theitdepot.com along with some neons and internal lighting paraphernalia. I spent the last weekend switching cabinets and installing the internal lighting.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2652/4055088374_fb6acf85a8.jpg​
This is my first time with a ‘proper’ cabinet. I was amazed by the tool-free design, the solid steel, wire management, dust filters, wire mesh and side window. The best however is the quality of cooling it provides. My system temperatures went down 10 degrees right away in comparison to the temps in the previous cabinet. The handles on the top are really sturdy and made it very easy to move it around for the ‘photoshoot’ 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2695/4055090388_dd388b6b0b.jpg*farm3.static.flickr.com/2518/4054347445_af4222741d.jpg​
It is such a shame that I didn’t move to a branded cabinet earlier then now. The benefits are so many and indispensable once you have tasted them.  The stock fans are huge and very well placed. It is also such a wonder that the cabinet is so quite. 

*Continue to the full post on my blog here.*


----------



## CA50 (Oct 29, 2009)

Wel done ur pc is toooo.... Ccccooolllll......
Kep it up


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks CA50. Here is a link to a *slideshow* or just the other *images in this set*.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh man I am giddy with pleasure..

This post got published in the mag this month ( pg138 ) !!

Thanks ThinkDigit


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 5, 2009)

^^
Congrats buddy,just now read your post in mag


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks dude


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 31, 2010)

I am planning for a round two.

going to get the Nzxt Sentry 2. and some liquid Neons.

Anyone used the Nxzt Sentry 2 before? See Review


----------

